# cloudy eyes



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey lately the fish in my 29gal community tank have been getting a white cloud around their eyes my swordtail even lost an eye. I waited awhile and kinda forgot about it. Yesterday I went to the pet store and got an angel and a silver dollar and I come in this afternoon and the silver dollar's eyes are pure white with the mysterious clouds. The tank has been up for a month or so and the filter is still working fine. are my fish going to be ok? or do i need to do something. i know some things like ich can kill your entire tank if you don't treat it. HELP!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

A picture or two might help with diagnosing it; I doubt its a parasite though, may be a bacteria, but is probably something to do with it's diet or the water conditions.


----------



## TaeshaTheBest (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for the picture from the topic started as well. I think that it's the one and the only way other users can help!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

The first thing you want to do is make sure your water conditions are what they should be. Cloudy eye/popeye are quite often a result of poor water conditions. Injuries to the eye(s) can also cause cloudy/popeye but the fact that you have more than one fish with the problem and that both eyes are involved makes it less likely that its due to an injury. 
Ideally you want to start by testing your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Then regardless of the results do a partial water change of 20% using a good quality dechlorinator. Give the gravel a thorough siphoning. Wait a few hours and then do another partial water change of 40%. 
Then for the next several weeks do daily or every other day partial water changes of 30-40% using a good quality declorinator. Check your filter media to make sure there's not a build up of waste on it. If there is rinse it off in a bucket of dechlorinated/tank water.

Poor water conditions occur for a number of reasons. Overfeeding, overstocking, infrequent water changes and gravel siphonings are some of the most common. So take some steps to improve your tank's water quality. Adding a jet or extra filter to improve water movement is also a good idea. 
If you notice your fish developing other symptoms, (such as loss of appetite, white/gray fuzzy growths on their bodies or becoming lethargic), then you may need to treat for a bacterial cause.

The angel may not be a good fit with your other fish.

Robin

It does not sound like ich or any other sort of parasite.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody sorry it took so long to get back been busy  but i did the water changes and cleaned the filter and everyone is fine now. In regards tobthe pictures i do the majority of my C-F off of my iphone. (and im only 15) but im not to sure how to get pics uploaded. I would love to show pic when people ask for them or when they're needed... Or if i just wanna show my tanks off  ... But alas i don't know how 

Ps: alk my pics would be coming from my iphone and i dont know what snapfish or photobucket or anything like that is. Is there an easiercway to do it or could someone explain  thanks for the help on the technology challenges


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Photobucket is a website that is free and will host your pictures. So first you would need to get your pictures from your phone to a free host website. You cannot go direct from the phone to CF. :thumb:


----------

